# new years eve question



## darkangel (Nov 26, 2008)

this is mainly a question for those of you who have partners. but any advice is welcome! 
my b/f's brother is coming to bris from syd for new years eve. do you think it is ok for him to go out and leave me at home with 3 kids by myself? am i being selfish for kicking up a stink about it?
i have no issue with him going out but i think it's a bit wrong to go out on new years eve while i'm home with the kids by myself.


----------



## the.badger (Nov 26, 2008)

Just because he's going out, doesn't mean you have to be stuck at home with the kids! Get a babysitter and go with them, or go out with the girls instead!


----------



## missllama (Nov 26, 2008)

selfish and ur only 26 u should be able to go out urself!!! not be a babysitter for the night!!!
unless u wernt doing anything that would be ok only if he asked before he planned the trip not plan the trip and say ill leave the kids with u


----------



## darkangel (Nov 26, 2008)

his brother said he wanted to come up so my bf said ok. i was told after his brother had already put in his holidays. i don't have anyone to look after the kids and even if i did it's a "boy thing" so wouldn't be invited.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a female, but I reckon just let the guys have a guys night out!! Now it may just be me, but I reckon us girls get more nights out than guys do. 
Maybe you & the kids can go & watch the fireworks somewhere. . ?

Just my opinion


----------



## kakariki (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it was thoughtless BUT if he doesn't see his bro very often he probably just got caught up in the excitement. How old are the kids? Could they share New Years Eve with you all? Babysitters for NYE will be expensive but well worth it if you want to go with them without the kids but imo, the kids make it more special! And kids just looove fireworks!


----------



## Renagade (Nov 26, 2008)

you should have been invited. kick away. maybe an event where the children were included also would be even better. they probably feel the same way you do. might be rich coming from someone without kids, but valid none the less.
ren


----------



## kakariki (Nov 26, 2008)

Another option.....grab a girlfriend & take the kids to a fireworks display! Their little faces are just awesome to watch, provided they aren't tiny of course, lol. That wouldn't be so cool!


----------



## darkangel (Nov 26, 2008)

the boys are 3, 4 and 8. the younger 2 are a bit young to go out with and the 3 yr old is a handful at the best of times lol.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 26, 2008)

would LOVE to go out to watch the fireworks though.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 26, 2008)

No point you both staying home.


----------



## kakariki (Nov 26, 2008)

3 isn't too young surely? They would love it. Don't stay home & stew about it. My kids are older now (10 & 12) but I have always taken them with me.


----------



## the.badger (Nov 26, 2008)

Erm OK, I'd be ticked off if I wasn't invited. It would be fine for them to go out and catch up while the bro's down (do some fishing or watch football or whatever it is they do), but I don't think that's what they've got planned for NYE. The one night the entire world is partying is hardly the time to plan a boys night out and not invite your significant other, when you know full well that you can't get a babysitter.

Lame.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 26, 2008)

Darkangel... I agree with you.... But I have to admit..I do occasionally go out with the boys... I do ask first...

Though because his brother is up... He , I am sure wants some bonding time... 

3 Kids by yourself at the fireworks...Could be a lil bit of a handful with the crowds that generally happen... So get yourself one of your girlfriends..That loves your kids and isnt doing anything... And maybe go watch the 9pm fireworks....

Or some movies in front of the TV...And when the fireworks come on..turn it up..Kids will love it...

My Lil Man has never been to the NYE fireworks... Too Busy... But has been to Archerfield when the Races and Fireworks are on there.....


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 26, 2008)

I would be a little ticked off too, any other weekend not such a big deal, but NYE...

Not knowing the situation, maybe BF doesnt understand what its like to have kids .. ?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 26, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I would be a little ticked off too, any other weekend not such a big deal, but NYE...
> 
> Not knowing the situation, maybe BF doesnt understand what its like to have kids .. ?



If they're his kids he probably does  Of course, they might not be, which might make a difference depending on the couple's ideals and feelings.

I wouldn't exclude my partner from NYE or any other big event, although it's different for different couples. This guy might have said he didn't want kids because they'd hold back his lifestyle, and she might have said "Don't worry, I'll take care of that, you can still have your fun, I want kids and I'm happy to take that responsibility". Of course, she probably didn't, and that means he is probably being pretty selfish.

Unless there is an agreement or understanding in the relationship which makes it okay, it's not very nice for someone to have a boys' night out and exclude his partner when he knows she will be upset about it. It comes down to priorities and looking after your partner. You can have a boys' night out any night (I'm sure the brother isn't down for just one night). An event like NYE should be shared with the partner if he or she thinks it's important.

Just my feelings on the issue


----------



## darkangel (Nov 26, 2008)

i don't have many friends up here but the ones i do have are either going away or have plans already.
i have been going out a fair bit lately so i'm not going to say to him no sorry u can't go out but i have let him know that i think it's wrong and he should go out on another night instead. but that's not good enough. the worst bit is things have been a bit rocky lately and he's not caring that this is making things worse


----------



## darkangel (Nov 26, 2008)

he seems to think new years eve is just another night. nothing special etc. my reaction is well if it's no big deal to you then go out the next night. oh but that's not new years eve and dave (his brother) wants to go out for new years. 
i have 3 boys. the youngest 2 are his.


----------



## Minke (Nov 26, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Unless there is an agreement or understanding in the relationship which makes it okay, it's not very nice for someone to have a boys' night out and exclude his partner when he knows she will be upset about it. It comes down to priorities and looking after your partner. You can have a boys' night out any night (I'm sure the brother isn't down for just one night). An event like NYE should be shared with the partner if he or she thinks it's important.
> 
> Just my feelings on the issue


 
Agreed. 

This year will be the first year my husband and i will be able to have NYE together (he's always worked in hospitality management). In the past i have taken my daughter to the 9pm fireworks, but being at home alone at midnight is poo (toasting yourself is just not the same :lol. There is no way in the future either of us will be going out and leaving the other at home with the kids (but i may be placing too much importance on it after 8 years...)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 27, 2008)

just give the kids a game or something .....lock them in a cage...rip open a 6 pack order some pizza and ur set..


----------



## the.badger (Nov 27, 2008)

Surely, if your partner thinks you can have a good time at home, by yourself, with 3 kids, he must know that Dave can have a good time out on the town, by himself, with no kids.


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 27, 2008)

Ask him if his brother wanted to jump off a bridge would he do that too? 
I personally would be pissed if my partner did that to me, especially on a night like NYE when a boys night could end in god knows what!

He needs to stop and think how he would feel if the situation was reversed, and you and your girlfriends got all dressed up and went out on NYE for a 'big night with the girls' and told him he wasn't welcome and to stay at home with the kids


----------



## Bob2 (Nov 27, 2008)

darkangel said:


> he seems to think new years eve is just another night. nothing special etc. my reaction is well if it's no big deal to you then go out the next night. oh but that's not new years eve and dave (his brother) wants to go out for new years.
> i have 3 boys. the youngest 2 are his.



It is just another night. Let him go without kicking up a stink then when you have some special occasion you'd rather spend with someone else, you can dump him at home. Unfortunately, once you have kids, going out and getting on the turps with your partner is not something your going to be able to do all that often.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 27, 2008)

Enlist the help of some girlfriends and take the kids with you! Either that or have a little shindig at home and watch the fireworks on TV


----------



## Lozza (Nov 27, 2008)

Bob2 said:


> Unfortunately, once you have kids, going out and getting on the turps with your partner is not something your going to be able to do all that often.


 While that is true, it is the principle of the matter. Why can the male still go out and get on the turps but the female is left at home with the kids? Would the male be prepared to reverse the scenario??? I doubt it....
I would be seriously annoyed if it was me, especially considering the fact that she doesnt have many friends up there. That makes it even more slack. 
Your partner is supposed to be the most important person in the world, not your brother. (I dumped my last bf for this exact reason, so this is a rather sore point for me )


----------



## channi (Nov 27, 2008)

If its a boys night tell him to take the boys.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 27, 2008)

channi said:


> If its a boys night tell him to take the boys.



hahahaha love that idea!


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

Insecurity
Jealousy
Controlling
Immaturity


Alot of young females on this list huh lol


Your partner should be able to go where they want, when they want.
Just because you have a boyfriend/girlfriend does not mean you have any control over them or what they can & can't do. So long as they are not being dishonest or un-faitfhul I don't see the harm in it especially if they are doing their family duties on a daily basis they are entitled to get away once in awhile. At the end of the day he has not seen his brother anywhere near as often as he has yourself. (bro's before ho's, blood is thicker than water, family comes 1st etc etc). I am sure if he didn't have his brother coming into town his night would have been spent with yourself, just like every other night is. I honestly think alot of you guys are over re-acting, and if i was given a lecture for wanting to spend bonding time with my family then i would also be celebrating a freedom not just NYE.


----------



## Jewly (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm single by choice because I've grown very tired over the years of male's selfish attitudes. 

Your partner is treating you like you're the hired help. There is no excuse why he couldn't have planned an evening that you could all take part in. If they are his kids, then they are 50% his responsibility too although quite a lot of 'blokes' tend to forget that. If they are his kids, then you are not just his g/f, you are his partner (defacto wife) and you should come before other family. The main reason I left my son's father was that he put everyone (including the damn dog) before me and I got tired of it. Stand up for yourself and put your foot down. He can have a boy's night out any night of the year, but NYE is special and should be spent with you.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

And it's not selfish to expect your partner to stay home when his brother who he hasn't seen for sometime visits from interstate? Would be a different kettle of fish had it been the posters sister or something.

True the kids are 50% his responsibility, so there is nothing stopping her from having a girls night out next time while he stays home & watches the kids. 

I don't think 1 night out = putting everyone infront of her. If it was on a regular basis I would agree, but in this instance it is a once off due to his brother visiting. No big deal IMO.

PS,
Come midnight and the kissing starts, it's best out there WITHOUT your partner anyway lmao.
Good luck to him on his adventerous night in the big city


----------



## Jewly (Nov 27, 2008)

Of course it would be no big deal to you cause you wouldn't be the poor sap who's stuck at home with the kids. I've been in this situation and believe me it's awful. You feel so alone and miserable for the entire night and it does put a real dampner on the start of the new year for you.

The brother only lives in Sydney, it's not like he's on the other side of the world. He can come up for a boy's night out any night of the year if he wanted to. Special times like Christmas and NYE are for family and his partner and kids are his family and his main priority (or should be) not his brother.

Ohh and that last comment you made, clearly shows just how much respect you have for your partner.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry Jewly,
but I am often watching the kids so my partner may go out and to be honest I don't feel like a poor sap at all. I don't find it awful or miserable. I guess this is because I believe my partner has every right to go out without me on occasions. She has every right to get a break from the general daily duties she entails while I am at work. And just like herself I too deserve the odd break from the family and she respects that. Whether the brother is in Sydney or New Zealand is irrelevant, they would like to get together and bond and his partner should support, respect and infact encourage it. How can you have children to a man who has no family orientation? You should be proud that your partner is very family minded. That is a sign of respect & love IMO.

Also we have different likes in some cases. For me it is fishing, for her it's bingo.
Sometimes we compromise and go together, but mostly we go alone or with friends/family. But we also have boys or girls nights out to a pub or club. this is no problem for us as we trust each other. We know at the end of the night we will be beside each other in bed, and neither of us would risk what we have or hurting the kids. It is all about trust, and clearly alot of members here do not trust there partners, so why are they with them?

I honestly think some people make a montain out of a molehill.
honestly if anyone has the right to whinge it should be the boyfriend due to his partner airing any dirty laundry on a public website. I would be more inclined to be upset about that than if my partner was to go out alone. Why dosn't the poster sit down & talk to her partner rather than complaining about him to all and sundry?

And my last comment was to point out how insecure you girls can really be. If this comment plays on anyones mind then it is clear that they should not be in a relationship as they do not trust their partner.


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 27, 2008)

Just ask your partner to change it to any other weekend but not Xmas or New Years.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 27, 2008)

Geez its only 1 weekend ....NYE happens every year ..so what if you miss out on going out into a crowded area with drunken idiots ,people vomiting ,fighting , carrying on like proper tools ...GIRL get your fav DVDS big box of chocolates ...put the kids in bed AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME AT HOME enjoy the peace and quiet .....dont fret, you make yourself either Happy or miserable... turn the night into a positive for you ...(has 4 kids and stayed home plenty of times no big deal ,kids grow up quick so enjoy them while they still want to hang out with you ,and not see you as a freak and keep you hidden from their friends..)


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 27, 2008)

the only thing this thread has portrayed is


KIDS = BURDEN
.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 27, 2008)

I think you have it a bit wrong!! - my partner and I have total and utter trust and in saying that he would never leave me alone on a special night/day (NYE, birthday, valentines day, Christmas, easter so on so on), he does how ever have free rain over the other days of the year to do what ever he wanted (which is often getting up at 5am on weekends and going flying till lunch). I love the fact that he wants to be with me on the years special days and think its healthy to have time apart, we dont have kids but one is on the way and I know that all the special days of the year will mean so much more to him (and my guess is when the kid gets old enough to - flying will be even more special to him). In my mind when you have kids they become your main priority YOUR FAMILY as such and should be included in things. 
I think a situation like this could just be avoided by choosing another night - I just asked my husband about this and his response was " I would not want to share NYE with anyone but you and our unborn bubby, especially when it actually gets out and old enough see the fire works". I would be looking at how your relationship is with him and your kids and how much time he spends with them and then see if he is worth it. Sorry that you have been made to feel the way you do its never nice.





amazonian said:


> Sorry Jewly,
> but I am often watching the kids so my partner may go out and to be honest I don't feel like a poor sap at all. I don't find it awful or miserable. I guess this is because I believe my partner has every right to go out without me on occasions. She has every right to get a break from the general daily duties she entails while I am at work. And just like herself I too deserve the odd break from the family and she respects that. Whether the brother is in Sydney or New Zealand is irrelevant, they would like to get together and bond and his partner should support, respect and infact encourage it. How can you have children to a man who has no family orientation? You should be proud that your partner is very family minded. That is a sign of respect & love IMO.
> 
> Also we have different likes in some cases. For me it is fishing, for her it's bingo.
> ...


----------



## Freemason2250 (Nov 27, 2008)

Who would want to leave their kids and go out by themselves on NYE?

I agree with Helikaon on this one, It seems the general view is stuff the kids I want to go out:?


----------



## Camo (Nov 27, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> Geez its only 1 weekend ....NYE happens every year ..so what if you miss out on going out into a crowded area with drunken idiots ,people vomiting ,fighting , carrying on like proper tools ...GIRL get your fav DVDS big box of chocolates ...put the kids in bed AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME AT HOME enjoy the peace and quiet .....dont fret, you make yourself either Happy or miserable... turn the night into a positive for you ...(has 4 kids and stayed home plenty of times no big deal ,kids grow up quick so enjoy them while they still want to hang out with you ,and not see you as a freak and keep you hidden from their friends..)


Exactly right. 

He see's you every single day. How often does he see his brother. 

I had this same situation happen to me a while ago and my Mrs said yeah its cool you dont see your brother often. I think i am very grateful at how well she takes things like that. We still have alot of time together but we both do our own thing as well.

At the end of the day NYE is just another day. If you miss it get yourself some crackers and light them. Thats all NYE usually is. 

Cameron


----------



## itbites (Nov 27, 2008)

Gees bit of a selfish thing to do....If your not happy dark angel 
then next time you have an "occasion" out with out the bugger, 
I'd be looking for a new man  One that has his priorities right!


----------



## Camo (Nov 27, 2008)

Why dont you all (you, BF, BF's brother and the kids) all go out together down to a park or by the water and watch the fireworks.

BF and BF's brother can still have some drinks and they can play cricket with the boys or go for a fish.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> Gees bit of a selfish thing to do....If your not happy dark angel
> then next time you have an "occasion" out with out the bugger,
> I'd be looking for a new man  One that has his priorities right!


 
So she is allowed an occasion out without him & it's not selfish?
Bit hypocritical don't you think? good for 1 but not the other.

But I agree, If you are not happy then leave him (without cheating on him as suggested) because the poor bugger dosn't deserve to be controlled nor does he need to be judged on the internet.

You can really tell the males from the females in this thread huh


----------



## itbites (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes you can certainly tell the males from females 
& you Amazonian are a fine example of this  
*do you know what sarcasm means?*

To a lot of people NYE is an important event & for you to be 
implying she is "over the top" for feeling abandoned 
is very harsh


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 27, 2008)

*made the age edit.*

well, 
yeah i see both sides of the story here, 

people have stated blood is thicker than water and family first, well...

whats more important your brother or YOUR children.... Both are family. 
family first.. Id plan the boys night out on another night and spend NYE with the kids and take them to the fireworks, 
i mean he does not really have his priorities but hes only 25, i wouldnt expect much from a 25 yo.


EDIT______

Assuming hes 25, the age was not stated if hes younger well cant blame him for being stupid, if hes older then.. age is no excuess for ignorance.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> Yes you can certainly tell the males from females
> & you Amazonian are a fine example of this
> *do you know what sarcasm means?*
> 
> ...


 
IMO she is over the top.
Anyone that would hang their so called loved one out to dry on a public forum to be judged, ridiculed and debated over IMO is a person over the top. Ands to do all of the above over 1 night (NYE or not) because he wants a boys night with a brother he hasn't seen in awhile indicates this. 

Whats worse?
Having a boyfriend go out with his brother for 1 night?
Or having a girlfriend airing your dirty laundry (1 sided argument mind you) on the internet and taking advice from complete strangers. 

It is 1 night.
If it was such a big deal to her (NYE that is) then why didn't they already have plans arranged together? It's not like he ditched plans they both arranged to go out alone. it seems like there was no plans, and rather than spend another night at home on the lounge he has chosen to go out with his brother. WOW INTERNET LYNCHING TIME.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 27, 2008)

True True - This year my partner and I are flying down to Adelaide to see my family who I see once every 2 or so years and have not spent a Christmas with them in years and certainly have not celebrated a NYE with them. We have a beautiful 6yr old niece who is just wonderful - my sister and brother in law made it clear that they were not going to leave her out of NYE celebrations and that if we wanted a big ADELAIDE NYE we would have to do it with out them which suited us fine as we only see Jes for maybe 2 weeks out of every 2 yrs or so I want to spend it with her which leads me to the question of how much is the brother a D Head for not wanting to be with his nephews?!!! When you have kids they come first in everything you do thats where having a good team is good so you both get breaks and YOUR time but it is all too often the wheels fall off and one (not necessarily the male always) takes advantage of the other which in alot of cases leads to cheating lying and divorce. 

I would also like to say that we were with Jes for Australia day last year and saw the fire works with her and the joy she showed was far better than any boys or girls night out getting shattered with no memory of the night could ever be




Sturdy said:


> well,
> yeah i see both sides of the story here,
> 
> people have stated blood is thicker than water and family first, well...
> ...


----------



## itbites (Nov 27, 2008)

lol omg your the one who sounds like the control freak to me Amazonian...
Also if you don't agree with her airing their dirty laundry on the internet 
then why are you getting so involved??  hilarious!


----------



## Camo (Nov 27, 2008)

amazonian said:


> IMO she is over the top.
> Anyone that would hang their so called loved one out to dry on a public forum to be judged, ridiculed and debated over IMO is a person over the top. Ands to do all of the above over 1 night (NYE or not) because he wants a boys night with a brother he hasn't seen in awhile indicates this.
> 
> Whats worse?
> ...


There is so many pro's and con's for this topic. 

Amazonian you have some really good points. The again so do others. Each to thier own i say.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't control my Mr's.
She is free to come & go as she pleases.

And I am involved now for the same reason you are. Because it is a public thread viewed by all.
But how can anyone really make an educated opinion when they don't even know the circumstances?
We don't know if he is a compulsive liar or is unfaithfu and given her reason not to trust him. We don't know if she is a control freak that dislikes him having friends/family. We don't know if she is a genuine loving partner that stays home looking after kids why he is at the pub etc. We don't know if the 2 of them had previous plans or not. We don't know the situation at all. It is all 1 sided without the partners input about the situation. So to look at us for an opinion on the matter is a bit extreme and over the top don't you think?

Go see a marriage counsellor TOGETHER, and get an educated opinion on the matter, not just a bunch of opinions from a group of un-knowns who know nothing about your situation at all other than "he is going out with his brother on NYE". Untill then all you are going to do is get yes & no answers and fill your own head with more reasons to fight and argue (which really isn't worth the drama as I don't think it is worth hurting each other over)


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 27, 2008)

Just for curiosity do you have kids? and would you opt to have NYE with out then and your partner? or would you try to find a family friendly way to include everyone?





amazonian said:


> I don't control my Mr's.
> She is free to come & go as she pleases.
> 
> And I am involved now for the same reason you are. Because it is a public thread viewed by all.
> ...


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 27, 2008)

I reckon you've got the better deal, staying at home. Who wants to be out amongst all the chaos and carry on that NYE can produce. All the drunken idiots fighting and throwing up everywhere. Unless it's a private party I would rather just cosy up at home with my kids and cherish the fact that you have them. You should look at the positive side, you are with your kids. 

Bundyzigg - when are you due?


----------



## Camo (Nov 27, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I don't control my Mr's.
> She is free to come & go as she pleases.
> 
> And I am involved now for the same reason you are. Because it is a public thread viewed by all.
> ...


Well said. 

I think the key to a relationship it to have time to yourself. Of course you spend more time together than apart but you need alone time sometimes.

Both me and my mrs have a boys and a girls night out once or so a week with our friends. I like it that way.

At the same time she is free to roam or do whatever she wants and she feels the same way about me.

Obviously if kids are involved than it makes it a little bit harder.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

I do have kids.
As for what I will do NYE it would depend on what is available and what invites we get offered.
I can't predict what we will do this year as we havn't made any plans as of yet. 

ATM it looks like I will more than likely stay home with the Mr's and kids.
And as I do not have any plans myself she is free to go out if she gets any offers and if she pleases and I will watch the kids. if we both get invited then we will go together etc. It all depends at the time, but we are both relaxed in our relationship to enjoy it anyway it pans out for us. Whether that is NYE together or apart. So long as we enjoy ourselves we are happy (EG: I will be happy to stay home so long as my Mr's enjoys herself. After all she does for me & my children she deserves a nice night out)


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 27, 2008)

not for a while :cry: he/she is due around the 9th July im only in the early stages(mind you I sure know im pregnant every arvo when im throwing up hahaha). I go for my first scan on the 19th december YAY



dino the horse said:


> I reckon you've got the better deal, staying at home. Who wants to be out amongst all the chaos and carry on that NYE can produce. All the drunken idiots fighting and throwing up everywhere. Unless it's a private party I would rather just cosy up at home with my kids and cherish the fact that you have them. You should look at the positive side, you are with your kids.
> 
> Bundyzigg - when are you due?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 27, 2008)

cool - I find that when I get invites for things like this (NYE, Christmas ect) its normally for both of us as most of my (only me) invites happen during the yr not on those kind of days well not now im married anyway hahah.




amazonian said:


> I do have kids.
> As for what I will do NYE it would depend on what is available and what invites we get offered.
> I can't predict what we will do this year as we havn't made any plans as of yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freemason2250 (Nov 27, 2008)

He is allowed time to himself but I don't think that doing it on a night like NYE is acceptable, I would never want to be away from my children or my missus on any occasion like that.
As I said both people should be allowed free time to be apart from each other but it needs to be reasonable....Sometimes I even let my better half go along to things by herself that she had made plans for both of us to do like visiting her family and grocery shopping and such (Jokes!!!!!)

Honestly though I agree with Amazonian you really shouldn't beat up someone you are supposed to love on a public forum filled with strangers who don't know the circumstances, It's also unfair that he probably won't get his side of the story out so any suggestions anyone makes will most likely be biased anyways.

Talk to him about it not us, Its you two that need to work it out not people that don't know you (That sounds a little harsh but i mean it in a nice way)


----------



## tattoolizzie (Nov 27, 2008)

I think you have every right to vent your frustration... but I do think you're either over reacting or there are other trust issues between you. I've been dirty about being left at home 'holding the baby' many times, but mostly it's only been that I was jealous I wasn't getting a night out 

You're allowed to be annoyed - but in my opinion it's really not a big deal. If your sister/best friend whatever was going to be up on new years and was keen to go out with you wouldn't you want to go?


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> I think you have every right to vent your frustration... but I do think you're either over reacting or there are other trust issues between you. I've been dirty about being left at home 'holding the baby' many times, but mostly it's only been that I was jealous I wasn't getting a night out
> 
> You're allowed to be annoyed - but in my opinion it's really not a big deal. If your sister/best friend whatever was going to be up on new years and was keen to go out with you wouldn't you want to go?


 
Exactly.
It boils down to trust IMHO. And if you can't trust your partner you shouldn't be with them.
Fighting constantly over trust issues is just going to create drama & in the end hatred and a Bitter break up. It really isn't worth hurting each other over.



bundy_zigg said:


> cool - I find that when I get invites for things like this (NYE, Christmas ect) its normally for both of us as most of my (only me) invites happen during the yr not on those kind of days well not now im married anyway hahah.


 

Majority of invites are to us both, but we do have the odd friend or 2 that is single and we usually go out alone with them to avoid the whole 3rd wheel thing lol, but these are good friends and we can trust them & each other so we have no problems with that.

I understand the whole NYE thing being a special occasion etc, but if neither myself or partner have made plans together than we are free to make plans with others. It really isn't a big deal to us.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> Yes you can certainly tell the males from females
> & you Amazonian are a fine example of this
> *do you know what sarcasm means?*
> 
> ...


 no YOU can tell the insecure from the secure...your only young dark angel ..dont take it so personally ,a healthy marriage, especially if you want to make it a long one, means ,GIVE AND TAKE ..you fighting over this situation, just means to him ,'that you dont trust him' and could be pushing him away ...EVERYONE needs to be able to do things on their own, even at "holiday times" .Its not selfishness, its SELF PRESERVATION and keeps you from feeling lost and not knowing who you are. If your BF was doing this on a regular happening ,then I would say you have a problem ,but if its a one now and then and it happens to be on NYE then so be it ...Ive been married 20 years, raised 4 kids and there is no way my hubby and I would have been still together if everytime he wanted to go out or vice versa on our own with mates ,took that as a personal insult to say ,we wouldnt be still together and our kids would be a statistic of divorce ..marriage isnt easy ,and its not 50- 50 like alot of honey mooners think ..its give n take and unfortunately as the female we do give that bit more while the kiddies are younger but it certainly doesnt stay that way as they get older ,so stick with it ,if over all he makes you happy ,then let 2008 turn into a happy 2009 for all of you...


----------



## darkangel (Nov 27, 2008)

thank you everyone for your advice.
amazonian, the reason i posted a msg on a public forum where nobody really knows me was so i could get honest answer without ppl favouring me or favouring him. he thinks along the same lines as you. he has said everything u have said almost word for word. my issue has never been about him going out, i wanted to know how ppl felt about their partners going out and leaving their partners at home with the kids on a night like NYE. in all honestly i don't want to go out i would rather stay home with the kids and watch the fireworks but it would be nice for him to be there to. his brother will be here for a few nights so there is no reason why he couldn't go out on one of the other nights.
i also wanted to know if i was being selfish in wanting him to spend NYE with his family. if this was the case then i would pull my head in. either way he knows how i feel and doesn't care so i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 27, 2008)

The guy sounds like a pig.Pack his bags and get rid of him,then you can put up a wanted ad on aps.


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 27, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> a healthy marriage, especially if you want to make it a long one, means ,GIVE AND TAKE ....


 
Yep Ive practised this before..

She gives, I take

but yeah back onto the topic amazonian hit the nail on the head with "trust" being the issue.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 27, 2008)

it's not a trust issue just a timing issue


----------



## itbites (Nov 27, 2008)

redbelly lmao I'm far from insecure 
Seems to me though once you get married you have a responsibility 
to keep each other happy/healthy.
Spending time apart is definitely crucial to maintain a healthy relationship 
however if you dismiss your partners feelings when clearly they're upset. 
thats just a wee bit selfish


----------



## Freemason2250 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> The guy sounds like a pig.Pack his bags and get rid of him,then you can put up a wanted ad on aps.



There is some great advice "My partner at the last chocolate so Im going to get rid of them"

Lame


----------



## jodocast (Nov 27, 2008)

Its not the sort of thing I would do even if my bro came home from KL for NYE......So I guess my answer is NO.... I dont think its o.k.. 
Can't you all do something together ?
Maybe you could come up with some alternatives?
Good luck.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 27, 2008)

Man - you think you have problems..... Don't get me started.....

1) There's now two frogs living in my shower plug hole - I have to have cold showers in case I hurt them.

2) The network at school has crashed and I can't finish my work that MUST be finished today.

3) I think one of my spotted pythons is gay.

4) I'm not sure if the guy that I nearly ran off the road on his motorcycle is angry at me or not. What if he took my rego plate and hunted me down. I seriously couldn't see him in my mirror - honestly.

5) I'm fairly sure the world is going to end before my birthday in the year 2012 (my birthday is on the 31st of December for those that don't know). So in the year 2012 can you please please get my birthday presents to me before November 5th. Thank you.

Oh - and as far as your \problem goes - If you're that worried about it - go to a kid friendly party.


----------



## jessb (Nov 27, 2008)

Hell no! I would be fuming! Fair enough if he had discussed it with you and you had jointly agreed, or if you are like me who refuses to leave the house on NYE (expensive, crowded, always an anticlimax...). But if he unilaterally made a decision to go out wiht his brother without even consulting you, I think that's unreasonable. The assumption there seems to be that you are the designated babysitter, and he will help out "when he can" . 

Perhaps you should tell him that you have made plans and he needs to mind the kids - they are his too after all!


----------



## jessb (Nov 27, 2008)

slim6y said:


> man - you think you have problems..... Don't get me started.....
> 
> 1) there's now two frogs living in my shower plug hole - i have to have cold showers in case i hurt them.
> 
> ...


 
lmao!!!


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 27, 2008)

Or he could be like my old boyfriend (over 14 years ago) he was divorced with 3 kids and this one time a mate and his wife came up from melb. Anyway there was mention of them going to play golf so I figure ok thats fine, the boys play golf the girls amuse the kids. Well I was absolutely speechless when the 3 of them (bf, mate and wife) went to play golf! Are you kidding me! So I am expected to stay home (or at his place actually) and mind HIS 3 kids while he goes and plays golf with another couple. What am I, a damn babysitter! I chucked a wobbly and needless to say the 'wife' stayed behind with me. He was a jerk.
So at least they are your kids


----------



## pythoness (Nov 27, 2008)

Yep, do what i'm doing, leave him home with the kids and go to woodford for a week


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 27, 2008)

darkangel said:


> this is mainly a question for those of you who have partners. but any advice is welcome!
> my b/f's brother is coming to bris from syd for new years eve. do you think it is ok for him to go out and leave me at home with 3 kids by myself? am i being selfish for kicking up a stink about it?
> i have no issue with him going out but i think it's a bit wrong to go out on new years eve while i'm home with the kids by myself.


 
No, you're not being selfish.

It's not just a bit wrong, it's completely wrong. You and the kids should be his top priority. He should be greatful for what he's got.


----------



## kandi (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, i would spit the dummy your feelings about the situation should have been considered . After all it is New Year.

Well said serpenttongue.


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like it's a bit of a mixed bag when it comes to what everyone thinks so I guess you've just got to do/say what _you_ think you should. 
If I have a gripe with something my hubby has done (or wants to do) I tend to only go on and on about it if it really really really etc etc bothers me. If it only just 'kind of annoys me but I'll get over it' then I say my piece and let it go. Sometimes it's not worth making a fuss. Life's too short.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 27, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> No, you're not being selfish.
> 
> It's not just a bit wrong, it's completely wrong. You and the kids should be his top priority. He should be greatful for what he's got.


 
What makes you think he is not grateful and they are not his top priority?
You have heard very little info about the situation to judge. Infact there is pretty much no info given. The original poster herself has been contradicting in her post (1 minute acting as if she has a problem with him going out, and the next stating she dosn't have an issue and would prefer to stay home with the kids anyway) so how can you possibly make such a suggestion without knowing 1st hand what the facts are? All you have heard is he plans to go out on NYE with his brother. As far as I can see he is not owned, and neither of them had any previous plans made for the night. 

1st of all, has the poster discussed the matter at hand with him?
And if so why if it dosn't bother her? (sounds hypocritical to me)
And if not, then how is he meant to know any better?
(is she upset or not? who knows other than herself)

Do they go out alone often?
Never? sometimes?

Has he/she cheated, lied, run away, joined a circus etc in the past?

All those things that may be contributing factors we do not know of.
There is alot more details left out so of course opinions are going to be biased. 
but not being grateful? wow, you can tell that by reading a 5 paragraph sentence from a complete stranger over the internet who is/isn't well maybe/maybe not upset. I am amazed. Why do 4 years at tafe to study psychology when you can easily pick it up at home on APS.


----------



## Australis (Nov 27, 2008)

darkangel said:


> the worst bit is things have been a bit rocky lately and he's not caring that this is making things worse



Your not caring either, coming between your partner and his family (brother), not a brilliant idea.
Blood is usually thicker than water, don't test the theory.


----------



## Sel (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm

Im not sure what to say about this..
I dont even remember the last time i went out nye. Probably about 7 years ago

Just think yourself lucky that you have a partner and your kids have a daddy and there is always someone there to take the kids if you need them to.

When your a single mum and you work everyday, and you NEVER go out because you have no-one to babysit, then come back and whinge.


----------



## Jewly (Nov 27, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Sorry Jewly, but I am often watching the kids so my partner may go out and to be honest I don't feel like a poor sap at all. I don't find it awful or miserable. I guess this is because I believe my partner has every right to go out without me on occasions.


 
Do you have a choice to do this, or do you just have the kids dumped on you and you have no choice? There is a big difference. Plus, I'm not talking about any day of the year, I'm talking about NYE and that is also a big difference to just going out any night of the year. I'm happy for my partner (when I have one) to go out with his friends and I actually encourage it, cause I think it's healthy to have your own friends and interests but there are times when you need to put your partner and children first and this is one of those times. Have you ever sat home alone minding children who are asleep at midnight on NYE? If you have, then you might have some understanding of where I'm coming from.



amazonian said:


> But we also have boys or girls nights out to a pub or club. this is no problem for us as we trust each other. We know at the end of the night we will be beside each other in bed, and neither of us would risk what we have or hurting the kids. It is all about trust, and clearly alot of members here do not trust there partners, so why are they with them?. My last comment was to point out how insecure you girls can really be. If this comment plays on anyones mind then it is clear that they should not be in a relationship as they do not trust their partner.


 



amazonian said:


> PS, Come midnight and the kissing starts, it's best out there WITHOUT your partner anyway lmao.
> Good luck to him on his adventerous night in the big city


 
Your last comment clearly implied that you think that it's alright to go out and kiss women who aren't your partner and I can't speak for anyone else but I consider that to be cheating, especially if you are doing it behind your partner's back. Says a lot about your values.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 27, 2008)

you are right. i am lucky for what i have and probably do take it for granted at times. i don't mean to but having said that i do stop to say thank you for what he has done and appoligise for whatever it is i may have done wrong or could have done to help etc.
australis, i am definately not trying to come between him and his brother. we get on like a house on fire aand there are no issues what so ever there. if anything i encourage him to do stuff with his brothers. always have as they were never really close. since we moved from sydney to brisbane is when things have changed and they have started to become closer.

anyhow, the decision i have come to is that i will let him do what he wants. he knows how i feel so there's not much more i can do. i don't want to make things worse than they are by arguing with him from now until then which is what will happen as ppl have pointed out already. anyway thank you for everyone's replies. i do appreciate it.


----------



## Jewly (Nov 28, 2008)

Yet again, its the woman who has to give in to keep the peace. I'm not criticising your decision in any way because you have to do what you feel is right for your family.

It's just with my friends, I constantly see the woman get the raw end of the deal all the time. They all have such one-sided relationships, and they even admit that themselves. The male's tend to just do whatever they want and the womevn have to put up with it. It's not even a compromise. Like with one friend of mine, her husband is out every single weekend for most of the weekend and yet if we want to go to the movies 3 times a year, we have to go straight there and straight home again and that's at night when the kids are in bed anyway. 

99% of the time I'm so glad I'm single and I don't have to put up with dealing with all of this.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 28, 2008)

Dude thats just ridiculous!! "blood is thicker than water crud" they are brothers YES but his sperm made those kids so in fact id say his blood tie would be stronger with the kids than his brother!! kids when they come in to your life are your main priority always and I think anyone who's says that its still okay to leave the Mrs or man at home to go get pissed with your mates or brothers is just not ready to be a mum or dad!. There are plenty of of other things that you can do with your mates and family that don't constitute getting pissed - fishing, golf, pig hunting and loads more. The thing people see to not think about is that NYE is a big night to party, its not like you would go out and stay sober and just chill out with the brother! - no matter what anyone says alcohol is bad and can make people do things they normally would not for example - my friend and her partner have been together for 4 years and have 2 kids together I cant stress how much they were happy and lead a seemingly happy life together she did her own thing and he did his but one night he had plans to go out with some mates as it was a rather big night here (for a small town anyway haha) but their youngest got sick and she was a bit crook to they had a fight about him going and he left the house angry - she called me and I came and helped he look after the little one (they were both ill) and because he was angry with her when he left he got really pissed and did not come home she found out 3 weeks later he had cheated on her she was devastate and has left him (which I had mixed feelings about as he was really sorry and knew he had done a stupid thing, he came crying - yes crying to me to help him) now he has lost his girl and kids all because he wanted to get drunk.

So remember people getting pissed can lead to things you would not normally do - and to me someone hitting the piss NYE rather than spending time with your family(brother included) is asking for trouble.






Australis said:


> Your not caring either, coming between your partner and his family (brother), not a brilliant idea.
> Blood is usually thicker than water, don't test the theory.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 28, 2008)

he wouldve cheated anyway .......dont use I GOT PISSED AND DIDNT KNOW WHAT I WAS DOING .....RUBBISH .if he was in that state of total uncontrol that department wouldnt work either ....people that use that as an excuse are full of it ,,he did a dog act and tried to blame the grog ...he should be on all 4;s like a dog and grovel ...more fool her if she lets his sorry butt back into the house no matter how much he puts on the water works ........


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 28, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> he wouldve cheated anyway .......dont use I GOT PISSED AND DIDNT KNOW WHAT I WAS DOING .....RUBBISH .if he was in that state of total uncontrol that department wouldnt work either ....people that use that as an excuse are full of it ,,he did a dog act and tried to blame the grog ...he should be on all 4;s like a dog and grovel ...more fool her if she lets his sorry butt back into the house no matter how much he puts on the water works ........


 

Yeah i think id rather hug a EB than have been the cause of a woman scorned....


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 28, 2008)

she wont ever take him back!


----------



## Kyro (Nov 28, 2008)

You lot carry on like having kids will cause your life to end, just because you became a parent doesn't mean you gave up your right to be a person anymore. I'm a mum of 6 & of course I don't party like I did when I was younger but I still go out occasionaly & if my partner wants to go out without me then good, I get some time to myself:lol:


----------



## coz666 (Nov 28, 2008)

who wants to sit around home on nye, i have nights out without the mrs and she does the same.
i have 3 kids and it doesnt stop me from doin anything. dont blame his bro , he lives in a different state and if they want to go out , then your just gonna look like an evil cow if you complain. put bikinis on and go down to southbank with the kids and a girlfriend and make a day of it, and if the boys wanna meet up with you later your only over the river.
remember free public transport.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Nov 28, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Just think yourself lucky that you have a partner and your kids have a daddy and there is always someone there to take the kids if you need them to.
> 
> When your a single mum and you work everyday, and you NEVER go out because you have no-one to babysit, then come back and whinge.


 

kick along with it.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 28, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Hmm
> 
> Im not sure what to say about this..
> I dont even remember the last time i went out nye. Probably about 7 years ago
> ...


 
sounds like you have a pretty bad family network - you don't have to have a man to look after your kids there are always aunties, grandparents, friends, uncles and loads more its all about networking and having support when you need it, its also good for the child to spend time with their family not just MUM & DAD


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 28, 2008)

You should suggest for you(darkangel) to take the brother out and he (inconsiderate bf) stay home to look after the kids.See how he feels when he has no one to kiss at midnight cos the kids will be in bed and you will be out with his brother. See how he likes them apples (splat):lol::lol:
He is being an inconsiderate penis head. Am I allowed to say that cos its not actually a swear word. Unlike the word I would have liked to use. The one that rhymes with stick :lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 29, 2008)

Kyro said:


> You lot carry on like having kids will cause your life to end, just because you became a parent doesn't mean you gave up your right to be a person anymore. I'm a mum of 6 & of course I don't party like I did when I was younger but I still go out occasionaly & if my partner wants to go out without me then good, I get some time to myself:lol:


 couldnt agree more Kyro ......."feel the serenity" ...........:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jewly (Nov 29, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> If he was in that state of total uncontrol that department wouldnt work either


 

I beg to differ on that point....my ex who I consider to be an alcoholic used to get better in the 'bedroom' the drunker he got so that's not always the case with men.


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 29, 2008)

darkangel said:


> his brother said he wanted to come up so my bf said ok. i was told after his brother had already put in his holidays. i don't have anyone to look after the kids and even if i did it's a "boy thing" so wouldn't be invited.


 
I havent had a night out for NYE for almost 15yrs.... Im a single parent but it not my thing either.... I prefer to stay at home, your more than welcome to come here with the kids and we can make a girly night here. 
Everyone else with kids that cant get a sitter is also welcome


----------



## Jewly (Nov 29, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Hmm
> 
> Im not sure what to say about this..
> I dont even remember the last time i went out nye. Probably about 7 years ago
> ...


 
I could turn around to you and say, think of all the mother's in third world countries...when you have it that bad, come back and whinge. Just because your situation is different to hers, doesn't mean she should be grateful for the fact that she has a partner and should put up with whatever he wants to dish out.

I've been a single mother for 16 years and I have a better social life than my friends who are married. They are the ones stuck at home taking care of kids while their husbands go off and have a great time and they sit home and stew about it. 

Being a single mother doesn't mean you have to be home all the time. As someone else said, you build up a support network over the years and you have people to take care of your kids for the odd times you want to go out without them. I do have family support but I rarely asked for help cause I preferred to be independent. I have friends who I babysit for and who have babysat for me in the past.

While your kids are young, you might not be able to go out as much as you want but I never wanted to go out a lot when my son was younger. When he was old enough to stay home on his own for a few hours at night (13-14) I was able to go out whenever I wanted to and now of course that he's 16 I can come and go as I please and I don't have to ask permission from a partner. Being single is brilliant in my opinion and I know other women at work who are my age who think the same and we now socialise a lot together.

Believe me, being married isn't all it's cracked up to be a lot of the time unless you have a really good partner.


----------



## Sel (Nov 29, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> sounds like you have a pretty bad family network - you don't have to have a man to look after your kids there are always aunties, grandparents, friends, uncles and loads more its all about networking and having support when you need it, its also good for the child to spend time with their family not just MUM & DAD



I didnt mean you HAVE to have a man. Would certainly help..
And no, i have no family anywhere near me...so cant leave them with uncles, grandparents.
My mum wasnt one to have my kids alll the time, like alot of granparents do..i only ever asked if there was something reallyy important i wanted to go to like a wedding or a work xmas party.


----------



## Sel (Nov 29, 2008)

Jewly, when did i say she should sit back and take whatever he dishes out??

I said, she was lucky. 
I have a couple of friends who look after the kids sometimes, like today when i had to work.. but i dont like to ask anyone to have them. PLus im fussy on who i will leave them with...
I love being single.. itd just be nice to go out and not have to ask people to babysit.. just to be able to leave them behind with dad..


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok... This is a subject near & dear to me.... I had just had bub #3 when partner's family wanted to visit... He said yes before consulting me, and I too was upset. I won't go into what happened... The Bro KNOWS about you, and still this is a 'boys night out'... If it were me I would be enraged & telling other half royally off!! This is not acceptable. You are FAMILY... Bro had better change his plans... And plan it FAMILY... NOT boys (you don't want to know what they can get up to!!). You go for it ! 

Of course... This is only MY opinion and it may upset a few guys... But you are bringing in the NEW YEAR as you want the WHOLE year to be.

(The other half & family went out for NYE, but I couldn't go coz there was 'no room'.) It really hurt me. I always thought 'family' meant together and support. If your other half goes out ocassionally, but you are the one who is staying home most of the time... Then I wouldn't be backing down... But that is just me... Lol... Ask my partner about his family's welcome now!! :lol:


----------



## Jewly (Nov 29, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Jewly, when did i say she should sit back and take whatever he dishes out??
> 
> I said, she was lucky.
> I have a couple of friends who look after the kids sometimes, like today when i had to work.. but i dont like to ask anyone to have them. PLus im fussy on who i will leave them with...
> I love being single.. itd just be nice to go out and not have to ask people to babysit.. just to be able to leave them behind with dad..


 
Well, you kinda implied that because she had a partner she should be grateful and not complain....that's all I meant. 

I don't look at my friends who have partners and think they are lucky. With most of them I look at them and think, how can you let yourself and your children be treated like that, and still have some self respect. So many women I know put up with so much from their partners cause they think they can't do it on their own, but believe me, they can and often they are much better off being single. There's no way I'd put up with what they do.

I'm not saying all men are bad, cause I know there are some good ones out there, and I also know there are a lot of deadbeat mothers out there too, it works both ways but I think the majority of the woman are the ones that are left with the kids while the husbands do what they want.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 29, 2008)

amazonian said:


> What makes you think he is not grateful and they are not his top priority?
> You have heard very little info about the situation to judge. Infact there is pretty much no info given. The original poster herself has been contradicting in her post (1 minute acting as if she has a problem with him going out, and the next stating she dosn't have an issue and would prefer to stay home with the kids anyway) so how can you possibly make such a suggestion without knowing 1st hand what the facts are? All you have heard is he plans to go out on NYE with his brother. As far as I can see he is not owned, and neither of them had any previous plans made for the night.
> 
> 1st of all, has the poster discussed the matter at hand with him?
> ...


 
Are you done??

She asked for opinions.....i gave mine. Simple as that.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 29, 2008)

Go out, get baby sitters, don't get baby sitters, don't go out, your boyfriend is cheating but he's not.
It's rude that he's going out with his brother, but it's acceptable too.
There's an opinion that you asked for 
Perhaps sort it out with the boyfriend and you won't need to air your dirty laundry..... so to speak.
Minor issues in life.


----------



## Sel (Nov 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Well, you kinda implied that because she had a partner she should be grateful and not complain....that's all I meant.
> 
> I don't look at my friends who have partners and think they are lucky. With most of them I look at them and think, how can you let yourself and your children be treated like that, and still have some self respect. So many women I know put up with so much from their partners cause they think they can't do it on their own, but believe me, they can and often they are much better off being single. There's no way I'd put up with what they do.
> 
> I'm not saying all men are bad, cause I know there are some good ones out there, and I also know there are a lot of deadbeat mothers out there too, it works both ways but I think the majority of the woman are the ones that are left with the kids while the husbands do what they want.



I didnt imply that at all.
Ive been a single mum for 9 years, i split from their dad when i was 4months pregnant because id had enough. ALot of reasons i wont go into.. but im the last person that would tell someone to put up with whatever their partner throws at them.
If her partner went out and left her home EVERY weekend, then id be kicking up a big stink. But its only one night (that i know of) 
ANyway, i think she got what she wanted from this thread..


----------



## amazonian (Nov 29, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Are you done??
> 
> She asked for opinions.....i gave mine. Simple as that.


 
Sorry you are 100% correct.
He should be grateful that his partner wants to fight with him & place him on the internet to be judged. That explains her situation she described in her own words as "a rocky relationship" the selfish, ungrateful bugger he is. He should pull his head in and tell his brother to wake up to himself too, cancel the flights and organise a DVD night including the Girlfriend for mid week in January sometime.

Then again maybe I have the wrong idea here, after all I havn't seen him complaining or heard of him fighting with her over the matter. But hey she asked for an opinion so we have every right to be judgemental & biased after reading a 1 sided story yeah?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 29, 2008)

I know that if i was her B/F i would be pis**d about my relationship problems being aired on a forum full of strangers. I can`t stand people that sticking thier noses in other peoples buisiness, a pet hate of mine.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 29, 2008)

She should do what she wants to do and what she thinks is right.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe thats why they are having problems.
Maybe she also brings their probs up to friends, family, strangers, the doctor, hairdresser, postman etc.
(it is OK to use maybes & what if's because we only know a tiny bit of info here & we are meant to be making judgement & expressing opinions lol)

All I know is that it is a PUBLIC EVENT, it is not HER birthday or THEIR anniversary & It isn't a function that MUST BE shared together. Maybe she could add it to their vowels in the future lol, but IMO as far as I can tell there was no plans formed between herself & her partner and he made arrangements with his bro. No biggie (to some of us)


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Sorry you are 100% correct.
> He should be grateful that his partner wants to fight with him & place him on the internet to be judged. That explains her situation she described in her own words as "a rocky relationship" the selfish, ungrateful bugger he is. He should pull his head in and tell his brother to wake up to himself too, cancel the flights and organise a DVD night including the Girlfriend for mid week in January sometime.
> 
> Then again maybe I have the wrong idea here, after all I havn't seen him complaining or heard of him fighting with her over the matter. But hey she asked for an opinion so we have every right to be judgemental & biased after reading a 1 sided story yeah?



Hahaha you've had a bad day in the office haven't you. :lol:


----------



## amazonian (Nov 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Hahaha you've had a bad day in the office haven't you. :lol:


 
Nah, not at all.
Although I just found out my Mr's is planning to go out on NYE with her mother and I am left watching the kids :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

Geck82 said:


> I know that if i was her B/F i would be pis**d about my relationship problems being aired on a forum full of strangers. I can`t stand people that sticking thier noses in other peoples buisiness, a pet hate of mine.



I second that. APS is good for wasting a bit of time and and hearing interesting stories, flaming people etc but it's really bad for counseling and relationship rescues. It's an internet forum, not real life.


----------



## licky (Nov 29, 2008)

does this guy and his brother know that they r being judged on the internet?
y cant the guys brother visit family on new years eve.
did you have anythin planned before your partner said he goin to catch up with his brother?
jeez its not like your taking your kids everywhere and tryin to keep track of em at the fireworks or wateva
why dont you do sumthin special for Xmas because Xmas is more of a FAMILY thing?

i just think its a little low for sumone to be asking strangers about what they should do when they cant sort it out themselves


----------



## Kersten (Nov 29, 2008)

What's next? Publicising underwear changes and bowel motions?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2008)

I bought some Calvin Klein boxers - man they're awesome... got them for $10 each!

I had Subway cookies for breakfast. 

This in turn - with the new underwear - has caused almost no change in bowel motions.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

That's pretty cheap Paul. I got some bondsies the other day (the shorts brief ones, you know not quite boxers but not jocks either) and they were $15 each. Though the normal bonds jocks were only $7 each if you bought them in a 3 pack.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2008)

Gordo - eBay brother - eBay....

With postage, direct to my door was $10.45 each - was stoked to say the least!

And no - they are not pre-loved... They're brand new - even though they say Made in the USA I believe their location of China that they originated is the most likely point of manufacture.


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I second that. APS is good for wasting a bit of time and and hearing interesting stories, flaming people etc but it's really bad for counseling and relationship rescues. It's an internet forum, not real life.


 
If its not real life Id like to know what it is.... No need to have a go at her, if she wishes to ask strangers their opinion because they will never know her or her partner then let her. Ok, so its not the ideal place to vent but we all have opinions, and we can only give her input from our own personal experiences, no harm in that.
If you didnt already have plans for NYE then let him spend time with his brother its only one night, if he does this every year then yes Id be a little peeved!!!!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Gordo - eBay brother - eBay....
> 
> With postage, direct to my door was $10.45 each - was stoked to say the least!
> 
> And no - they are not pre-loved... They're brand new - even though they say Made in the USA I believe their location of China that they originated is the most likely point of manufacture.



Slim you are a thinker! And going ebay would save the embarrassment of going to the shops and buying them for yourself! No more red faces for me.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 29, 2008)

under16?



tooninoz said:


> Go out, get baby sitters, don't get baby sitters, don't go out, your boyfriend is cheating but he's not.
> It's rude that he's going out with his brother, but it's acceptable too.
> There's an opinion that you asked for
> Perhaps sort it out with the boyfriend and you won't need to air your dirty laundry..... so to speak.
> Minor issues in life.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know - I normally ask the shop assistants (if they're sexy and female haha - location joke) - would these look good on me?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 29, 2008)

are you done yet???

I understand your take on all this - but if your partner was not happy about a situation I think you would be a decent enough guy to consider her feelings, which this dude is not.
Simple solution is to go out another night thats not all about partying - I don't blame her one bit for being worried when hes out with his brother on NYE(bet he will be kissing some one at midnight!!). The brother should be wanting to spend time with his family which now includes kids(his nieces or nephew) so in my mind the brother is just a **** nut who has not grown up yet.






amazonian said:


> Sorry you are 100% correct.
> He should be grateful that his partner wants to fight with him & place him on the internet to be judged. That explains her situation she described in her own words as "a rocky relationship" the selfish, ungrateful bugger he is. He should pull his head in and tell his brother to wake up to himself too, cancel the flights and organise a DVD night including the Girlfriend for mid week in January sometime.
> 
> Then again maybe I have the wrong idea here, after all I havn't seen him complaining or heard of him fighting with her over the matter. But hey she asked for an opinion so we have every right to be judgemental & biased after reading a 1 sided story yeah?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I don't know - I normally ask the shop assistants (if they're sexy and female haha - location joke) - would these look good on me?



It's funnier when you do it to the guys. :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 29, 2008)

Even better when there`s anut hanging out!:lol:


----------



## Jewly (Nov 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I second that. APS is good for wasting a bit of time and and hearing interesting stories, flaming people etc but it's really bad for counseling and relationship rescues. It's an internet forum, not real life.


 
This sort of attitude really gets up my nose.

How can this not be real life? We are all real people, with real lives and we're dealing with real situations. We're not making up stories or living in a fairy tale. The internet is just simply another way of communicating and it is real life!!!

As for people saying she shouldn't air her dirty laundry on as public forum. She, nor her partner can be identified so where's the harm. The only reason why men don't want women to talk about their problems is because it makes them look bad, but if the shoe fits. If they don't want to be thought of badly then maybe they should treat their partners better.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 29, 2008)

If i ever get to the point where i have to air my relationship problems on a forum asking for advice i would rather pack my crap and leave! There is no question in it there for me. And you cant say that this is a typical male response either, my partner would agree with me as would many female frinds that i have. Some people just need to harden up and realise when things arn`t worth worrying about anymore.I don`t get all these whack jobs that go on shows like oprah or doctor phill either.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> This sort of attitude really gets up my nose.
> 
> How can this not be real life? We are all real people, with real lives and we're dealing with real situations. We're not making up stories or living in a fairy tale. The internet is just simply another way of communicating and it is real life!!!
> 
> As for people saying she shouldn't air her dirty laundry on as public forum. She, nor her partner can be identified so where's the harm. The only reason why men don't want women to talk about their problems is because it makes them look bad, but if the shoe fits. If they don't want to be thought of badly then maybe they should treat their partners better.



Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. 

Where do you buy your jocks from?


----------



## Kersten (Nov 29, 2008)

Slim6y - I'll see your CKs and raise you nanna knickers and metamucil.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 29, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I don't blame her one bit for being worried when hes out with his brother on NYE(bet he will be kissing some one at midnight!!).


 
This is exactly my point.
You have taken a side based on minor infomation given from 1 side only, making it a bias decision to begin with, and your judgement is effected by insecurity more than likely because you have been cheated on in the past.

But you do not know the guy, so how can you be so positive he will be unfaithful?
Don't assume all men are the same hey. We have all been cheated on but that does not give us men the right to assume all you girls are low, or you girls are easy like that chick 1/2 of us have had a go at. Just like it doesn't mean you girls can call all us men dogs. There is still alot of good moral women/men around (and they even have control under intoxication lol)

And if the poster has the same thought process going on, then she shouldn't be with him if she can't trust him. If he has given her reason to worry then she needs to weigh up whether she can trust him or call it quits. And if he hasn't done anything to warrant her insecurities then she obviously isn't ready for a serious committed relationship.

Anyway your opinion is as valid as anybody elses I guess.
Opinions vary and all of that jazz. Back to jocks... 

PS, 
I just got some long Johns.
Needed thermal underwear underneath my waders when I go prawning


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 29, 2008)

I am adding another 2 bobs worth... I failed to see where anyone said 'ALL men are dogs'. Certainly there are SOME people who aren't the best morally, but WHEN I find someone perfect I will ask THEM to throw the first stone...

I feel this is now way out of hand. I believe that there are THREE sides to any story... Hers, His & the Cockroach (appropriate for APS!!!) on the wall. I fail to see where she asked ANYONE to judge him (but maybe that too is in the middle of NINE pages). I believe from what I read that she has moved recently, and doesn't appear to have had the chance to make new friends yet, and by her own admission her little one is a handful. In her position I certainly wouldn't want MY family knowing about any relationship trouble because they don't forget or forgive. I myself have approached complete strangers asking about how they handle raising their boys seeking their help... Perhaps she felt SAFE asking strangers for SUPPORT and their thoughts.

I feel that all people seek advice from complete strangers at some stage (we do it here ALL the time!!). Should we be judged because we ask for opinions and advice? 

I am to believe it is a fact that SOME women can feel insecure in a relationship at some time, even though they appear to have no 'VALID' reason... But I don't think rudeness or name calling will solve much at all. I think I will leave it at that for the moment!!


----------



## Kersten (Nov 29, 2008)

No need to look in the middle of the nine pages, it's right at the beginning. If asking people's opinion on his decision to "leave her all alone on NYE with the kids" isn't a call for people to judge then I don't know what is.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 29, 2008)

Back on the subject of jocks.
I hate those knickers that get knotted worse than tight ones.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you seen those new bonds boy leg ones? They have a kind of fly thing... they look good but aren't that functional.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 30, 2008)

Kersten- I don't believe we were asked to judge, just offer our thoughts and our FEELINGS as to whether it is a FAIR situation... Perhaps they have recently moved and she doesn't want to be left alone. Heck, I am not there, and you are somewhere between her & I. 

I don't know the WHOLE situation as I wrote before, but attacking someone certainly doesn't help anyone. It is unfortunate that it IS a tender topic for SOME people. I feel very sad for the people who find it so tender. However, as I said before... Can we find someone who IS perfect to throw the first stone.

Lol @ amazonian... Trying riding horses with bad jocks, THAT is PAINFUL!!! Firm jocks are THE way to go with horse riding!!


----------



## Kersten (Nov 30, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## FAY (Nov 30, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Man - you think you have problems..... Don't get me started.....
> 
> 1) There's now two frogs living in my shower plug hole - I have to have cold showers in case I hurt them.
> 
> ...


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 30, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I bought some Calvin Klein boxers - man they're awesome... got them for $10 each!
> 
> I had Subway cookies for breakfast.
> 
> This in turn - with the new underwear - has caused almost no change in bowel motions.





slim6y said:


> Gordo - eBay brother - eBay....
> 
> With postage, direct to my door was $10.45 each - was stoked to say the least!
> 
> And no - they are not pre-loved... They're brand new - even though they say Made in the USA I believe their location of China that they originated is the most likely point of manufacture.



Ebay eh.......... sure they werent Colvin Kline ?? :lol:


----------



## jemnesa (Nov 30, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> sounds like you have a pretty bad family network - you don't have to have a man to look after your kids there are always aunties, grandparents, friends, uncles and loads more its all about networking and having support when you need it, its also good for the child to spend time with their family not just MUM & DAD



hmmmmm dont know if mum or dad will fly up here every new years eve to watch kids for the night!!!! seen as it would cost about a grand each to get them here and back :lol: :lol: :lol: to and from nz!!! OOoooOO and mum doesnt like flying


----------



## TroopyF (Nov 30, 2008)

LMAO..All those who say NYE is just another night are kidding themselves. How many nights of the year do thousands of people swap saliva with the first guy/girl and then another and another at the stroke of 12? Not too many.
Honey im goin out with me Bro NYE....And you aint comin/welcome, to me, sounds like-Strippers and Hooking Up.
Missus would SHOOT me if I tried that line(and I wouldnt blame her)


----------



## Jewly (Nov 30, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum. Because it is an internet forum.
> 
> Where do you buy your jocks from?


 

So what if it is an internet forum. I dated a guy who lived in Amsterdam for 8 years, was our relationship not real? We saw each other in person, we both visited one another, we spent an enormous amount of time chatting via phone, msn, voice chat, etc and the funny thing was, when I went over to his place for the first time, everything was so familiar to me and I knew my way around because he had constantly sent me photos and videos. We were a big part of one another's lives and it was REAL and we met on the internet and most of our relationship was via the internet. And you might ask why I did that for so long. Because I didn't have to put up with any of his crap. When he annoyed me, I simply disconnected him..lol The relationship suited me down to the ground cause I got to have male company when I wanted it, but I still had my single life and I could concentrate on my young son.

I think people are so naive when they think that anything done over the internet isn't real life. We are all real people here, not robots.

P.S. I won't bother answering your question because I actually have respect for the original poster not to go off topic. Plus, it is a forum rule...No. 6 I believe....Posts must remain on the topic of the thread.


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2008)

Wild_Storm said:


> ... Can we find someone who IS perfect to throw the first stone.



Right here.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2008)

Jewly said:


> So what if it is an internet forum. I dated a guy who lived in Amsterdam for 8 years, was our relationship not real? We saw each other in person, we both visited one another, we spent an enormous amount of time chatting via phone, msn, voice chat, etc and the funny thing was, when I went over to his place for the first time, everything was so familiar to me and I knew my way around because he had constantly sent me photos and videos. We were a big part of one another's lives and it was REAL and we met on the internet and most of our relationship was via the internet. And you might ask why I did that for so long. Because I didn't have to put up with any of his crap. When he annoyed me, I simply disconnected him..lol The relationship suited me down to the ground cause I got to have male company when I wanted it, but I still had my single life and I could concentrate on my young son.
> 
> I think people are so naive when they think that anything done over the internet isn't real life. We are all real people here, not robots.
> 
> P.S. I won't bother answering your question because I actually have respect for the original poster not to go off topic. Plus, it is a forum rule...No. 6 I believe....Posts must remain on the topic of the thread.



Our jocks are on topic, this whole thread is about airing your dirty laundry! :lol:


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont think its about jealousy or insecurity. Its about him going out and leaving her alone on a night that is special to her and a lot of other people. It can be a very lonely feeling to be alone on new years eve or Christmas eve. They are both the same type of holiday and he has a responsibility to his wife and children. she doesnt have the choice to go out as she has the kids so he should involve her in his plans instead of saying Im going out too bad if you are home alone. If she didnt have the kids she could go out with them or with her friends. 
He is being inconsiderate and she shouldn't put up with it.
Why not air it on the internet with people she doesn't now. Its not like anyone can identify them, cos as you say Its not real.
everyone gets on the chat and asks questions. You happen to disagree with her so you have a problem. I bet it wasnt a problem when some guy asks what to buy his g/f, or what to do with a girl on first date or what snake to get hubby for his bday., or should I ask certain person out. These questions have all been asked and they are all personal questions. 
The guy needs to grow up and take responsibility. If you want to do the deed that makes kids than you need to take the responsibility all the way.
As for the jocks , the underpants gnomes stole mine.
Globe trunks are the best, they come in a 3 pack for $20 bucks


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 1, 2008)

need glasses? - I also said friends - Aunts Uncles basically anyone who is close is family so I guess by your statement you have no friends? I fly my sister, brother in law and niece up when I want to see them - maybe get a higher paying job?





jemnesa said:


> hmmmmm dont know if mum or dad will fly up here every new years eve to watch kids for the night!!!! seen as it would cost about a grand each to get them here and back :lol: :lol: :lol: to and from nz!!! OOoooOO and mum doesnt like flying


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 1, 2008)

TroopyF said:


> LMAO..All those who say NYE is just another night are kidding themselves. How many nights of the year do thousands of people swap saliva with the first guy/girl and then another and another at the stroke of 12? Not too many.
> Honey im goin out with me Bro NYE....And you aint comin/welcome, to me, sounds like-Strippers and Hooking Up.
> Missus would SHOOT me if I tried that line(and I wouldnt blame her)


 

hahah so true - I think many people just don't know their partners are cheating on them(it happens a lot and no one can deny it) all I know is I would not want to be out on a night like NYE with out my husband as I want someone to kiss at midnight and I sure don't want it to be a stranger and then have to explain to my hubby why It was not him - maybe I just love my man more than some of the other people seem to on here.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 1, 2008)

i would be soooo peeved,....

cant they arrange a BBQ at ur place,..?

boys nights dont exist on family occasions like NYE, they can have a boys day the day before or t he day after but NYE should be spent with the family. (that being u not the brother)


----------



## Australis (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't know NYE was meant to be a family thing, how interesting. ha
I thought it was mostly for getting tanked beyond belief


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 1, 2008)

for people with young families it is a family thing,....

for the rest of us lucky people its party time!!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey and don't forget to celebrate my B'day (which made it a family thing for my loving family).

When you say happy new year you're really saying - congrats Paul, well done on another 365.25 days around the sun... And then I have to wait a whole year before my next b'day!

For all you other people - it's just another day!

Which brings me to the point - If my GF wanted to go out and get tanked on new years and left me at home with the kids i'd be pretty gutted - unless she bought me a very nice present - then I wouldn't be so annoyed!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree for singles its a veritable smorgasboard of hotties hahaha and for couples its a night to party then get down and dirty but for couples with kids its normally a night of fun with the kiddies and maybe if your lucky a family member will take them after and you can hit the town together.


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Dec 1, 2008)

I like turtles. TURTLES. Tur-tles. _Turtles_. *TURTLES*.


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 1, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Hey and don't forget to celebrate my B'day (which made it a family thing for my loving family).
> 
> When you say happy new year you're really saying - congrats Paul, well done on another 365.25 days around the sun... *And then I have to wait a whole year before my next b'day*!


 I know what you mean when you say this but the way it's worded is funny, because really we ALL have to wait a whole year b4 our birthdays come around again


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2008)

Dino? What are you saying... are you saying I'm lying?

No.. I have to wait 365 days for my b'day - and then 366 on leap years (that one day ruins it for me).

What I am saying and the word I way stuff isn't funny at all. I perfect word all the time and you can't say not am!

I really don't get what you're trying to say. Most of you only have to wait a few months for your birthdays - like when's yours dino... (im going to check if it's on your profile now).

I couldn't find it... but most people are born in september because 9 months prior was christmas time and most people can't afford real presents.

So you only have to wait 9 months for your birthday - it's a crock I say!


----------



## Oldbeard (Dec 1, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Dino? What are you saying... are you saying I'm lying?
> 
> No.. I have to wait 365 days for my b'day - and then 366 on leap years (that one day ruins it for me).
> 
> ...


 
LMAO:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 2, 2008)

TroopyF said:


> LMAO..All those who say NYE is just another night are kidding themselves. How many nights of the year do thousands of people swap saliva with the first guy/girl and then another and another at the stroke of 12? Not too many.
> Honey im goin out with me Bro NYE....And you aint comin/welcome, to me, sounds like-Strippers and Hooking Up.
> Missus would SHOOT me if I tried that line(and I wouldnt blame her)


 
OH this is EXACTLY what I was trying to say! Sorry, but it doesn't feel right!



Australis said:


> Right here.


 
Ok, but you are perfect in YOUR eyes... I can't comment for the lady, or for myself- I don't know you (and I am not tryign to chat you up either!!! Lol.) so I will smile & nod my head politely, and just say "Really?"



Oldbeard said:


> I dont think its about jealousy or insecurity. Its about him going out and leaving her alone on a night that is special to her and a lot of other people. It can be a very lonely feeling to be alone on new years eve or Christmas eve. They are both the same type of holiday and he has a responsibility to his wife and children. she doesnt have the choice to go out as she has the kids so he should involve her in his plans instead of saying Im going out too bad if you are home alone. If she didnt have the kids she could go out with them or with her friends.
> He is being inconsiderate and she shouldn't put up with it.
> Why not air it on the internet with people she doesn't now. Its not like anyone can identify them, cos as you say Its not real.
> everyone gets on the chat and asks questions. You happen to disagree with her so you have a problem. I bet it wasnt a problem when some guy asks what to buy his g/f, or what to do with a girl on first date or what snake to get hubby for his bday., or should I ask certain person out. These questions have all been asked and they are all personal questions.
> ...


 
Yep, Oldbeard... I have to agree with you, almost 100%... Except about the gnomes...... I don't want to KNOW!!! Lol. The safety of the Internet... And the security of being hidden from real people.


----------



## Oldbeard (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep, Oldbeard... I have to agree with you, almost 100%... Except about the gnomes...... I don't want to KNOW!!! Lol. The safety of the Internet... And the security of being hidden from real people.[/quote]

Lol the gnomes are off southpark,


----------



## Australis (Dec 2, 2008)

Wild_Storm said:


> Ok, but you are perfect in YOUR eyes... .



No, my Nan's she reckons im a catch.. .. but then again she also thinks the
Cosby show was good :|


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Dec 2, 2008)

Australis said:


> No, my Nan's she reckons im a catch.. .. but then again she also thinks the
> Cosby show was good :|


 
Dude, you gotta learn that it's not good to pick up at family reunions! If you simply *must* pick up within your own blood group, pick someone with better taste in TV shows!


----------



## Australis (Dec 2, 2008)

My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## slim6y (Dec 2, 2008)

Is she a NILF????


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 2, 2008)

TheOnlyGoodSnake said:


> I like turtles. TURTLES. Tur-tles. _Turtles_. *TURTLES*.




me too


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Dec 2, 2008)

olivehydra said:


> me too


 
Dirty freak! Stop passing me around like a $2 *****! Why am I getting treated this way on APS? :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## FAY (Dec 2, 2008)

This thread has gone completely off topic....


----------

